# Problem with SONY-LAPTOP driver, FSFN and FN keys.

## barlad

Hey all,

I am using kernel 2.6.24 on a SONY vaio SZ3 laptop. I have compiled the sony-laptop module and when I insert it, everything works fine and I get this in dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> sony-laptop: Sony Programmable IO Control Driver v0.5.
> 
> sony-laptop: detected Type3 model
> 
> input: Sony Vaio Keys as /class/input/input10
> ...

 

I do have a sonypi device and there is even an event interface created to handle the FN keys (/dev/input/event3).

The problem is that no /proc/acpi/sony directory is created. Therefore I cannot use FSFN to manage my FN keys.

Anyone has an idea what the problem is? Is not the /proc/acpi/sony directory supposed to be created by sony-laptop driver?

Thanks for the help

----------

## avx

Had that problem to, solved it by adding the "/proc/acpi interface [deprecated]" (or a name close to that) in the kernel's acpi-config section.

hth,

ph

----------

## barlad

Hello!

Thanks for the hint but it did not really help, I already had that configured in my kernel

----------

## fbcyborg

Hi there!

I'm really interested too. My notebook is a Sony Vaio SZ330P.

I used the sony_acpi module since few kernel version ago (now I'm using the 2.6.25-r6).

I have the same problem too (no /proc/acpi/sony directory) but I am able to use Fn keys anyway.

They don't work as well as before, but they seems to do what they should do.

I also noticed that, the temperature of the notebook is higher than before, and this is not a good thing for me.

In order to have cpu frequency under control I emerged cpufrequtils package, so that it could be possible to set cpu governor as I prefer.

I guess sony_acpi is better even tough it's not so recent.

----------

## fbcyborg

Any news?

----------

